# WCG Game Giveaway: CEP2 Challenge



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2013)

*Batman Arkham Origins**
theonedub* 
  ​

Bow  has generously passed on Batman Arkham Origins, which means it's still up for grabs.  So here goes:

*To enter:* for Batman Arkham Origins, *post below about your favorite Batman villain, and why!*

*Closing:* Monday @8pm, at which point Bow will be choosing the winner and posting here   This time we mean business! 





Previous WInners:

*Kane and Lynch Pack 
mauriek * 
  

*Men of War
Bow * 
  

*Sleeping Dogs
Black.Raven * 
  

*Duke Nukem Forever 
Vinska * 
  

*Nordic Bundle
mauriek
Sabre23*
  

*King's Bounty Pack 
okidna * 
  ​

The Clean Energy Project Phase 2 Challenge has officially begun, and we are on the TPU WCG team are actively doing out best to support it with our crunching.  We heartedly encourage those of you who are not yet crunching to give it some thought and to try to join our team, even if only for the few days of the CEP2 challenge, Oct 6-14 2013.  Please check out our thread on the CEP2 challenge.

As a token of appreciation for all the hard work and efforts put forth by TPU's WCg team, we are throwing a little game giveaway, as we normally try to do.  All those crunching, which includes the members of the F@H team, are welcomed to enter our game giveaway for a chance to win a free game.  So let's look below for some info: 




Spoiler: Previous Games and Info



We have some awesome games up for grabs!
*2x Nordic Humble Bundles* (Norton/manofthem)
*Killing Floor* (Vinska)
*Serious Sam Pack* (Vinska) (SS 1st & 2nd Encounter, SS HD 1st & 2nd Encounter & Legend of the Beast DLC, SS3: BFE & Jewel of the Nile DLC & Bonus Pack, SS DD, SS The Random Encounter)
*Serious Sam 3 *(vinska)
*Mark of the Ninja*
*King's Bounty Pack* (KB: Armored Princess, KB: Crossworlds, KB: The Legend)
*Men of War Pack* (Men of War, MoW: Assault Squad, MoW: Red Tide)
*Brutal legend*
*Duke Nukem Forever*
*Sleeping Dogs*
*Kane and Lynch Pack* (Kane and Lynch 1&2)
*Left 4 Dead 2* (stinger608)
*Retro Shooter Pack* (Norton) (Serious Sam HD 1st & 2nd Encounter, Shadow Warrior Classic Redux, Duke Nukem 3D Megaton Edition, Hard Reset, System Shock 2)

And as a GRAND PRIZE....  *Batman Arkham Origins*!
All are Steam games, either gifts or keys 


*The Deal and How To Enter:* We have several games and 1 Grand Prize, Batman Arkham Origins (pre-order)!  _Everyone who posts for a game is automatically entered for Batman_. If for any reason you don't want Batman, simply say so .   If you don't want any of the games but only want to enter for Batman, simply post accordingly. 

*So:* Please post what game you are entering for; to change it up, *you may enter for up to 3 games. *  (if someone wins both Batman and another game, the winner may keep both  )  Along with your selection, please post an idea on a clean energy item; the item doesn't need to be original... a link to an article the poster feels is a good, crazy, or funny idea is cool too. Let's get some interesting discussion going along with some games talk. 

Example(s)
the pig methane plant from Mad Max- Thunderdome 
solar power from space mirrors
cold fusion

*Requirements & Closing:* Must be an active TPU WCG or F@H member with results returned by Wednesday, 10/9/13, which is when the giveaway is scheduled to end   Let's aim for 10pm. I know that's later than usual, so if it etc too late, we will just do Thursday

*Random Drawing:* Drawings will be done randomly, as outlined in the following spoiler below 



Spoiler: Drawing Process



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows: 



> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> 
> ...



The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn't like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community. 

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


Another big thanks  to all those who are actively crunching and assisting the WCG!  These are fun challenges that allow us a chance to try some new projects, help some scientific research, expand our knowledge, and gives us a chance to win some free stuff 





THanks for all your efforts TeamTPU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2013)

Thread stickied for the duration of the contest.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for running this! 
I'm going to pass for now because I seriously don't need any more video games to consume my time, but that's a lot of exciting games!


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 6, 2013)

Going for Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2013)

Slight change: you may enter for up to 3 games (not including Batman because that's automatic).  If you win Batman and another game, you may keep both


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks to manofthem for hosting another great giveaway! 

Please opt me out on the games... I don't have time to play the ones I already own 

Here's my clean energy idea:

_Create a modular power pack that will fit universally in our cars and our homes _


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks goes out again to Manofthem for offering such an awesome service! Thanks of course goes out to all that are offering the game codes. 

Count me out of this one Matt.

Also, update the original post to include a copy of Left4Dead 2. I have a code to offer for this as well.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I'm out now but when I'm home later, I will to the OP:

-Retro Shooter Bundle (Norton) 
-Left 4 Dead 2 (stinger)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 6, 2013)

entering for Batman only, as i have purchased or won from TPU forum contests most of the games on the list    i dont have any ideas to offer, but would like the use of solar panels and wind turbines to become more prevalent in our world.


----------



## Bow (Oct 6, 2013)

Men of War Pack


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2013)

FYI 



manofthem said:


> *Along with your selection, please post an idea on a clean energy item; the item doesn't need to be original... a link to an article the poster feels is a good, crazy, or funny idea is cool too*. Let's get some interesting discussion going along with some games talk



Toss in some ideas folks- fact, fiction, funny... your call (no wrong answers)


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2013)

Just updated the OP with further info and the additional games.  Each pack details which games are included in them, ie Men of War includes 3 games and are all mentioned specifically.  The only I'm waiting back on is the Serious Sam pack, as I'm not sure which games are exactly includes, but Vinska will surely get back with us soon 


As for the energy topic, I'm not great with science so I don't have anything valid or interesting to offer.  I suppose all I can offer is the idea of getting away from fossil fuels lol.  We need some kind of clean energy: something that will not leave any harmful remnants and/or consequences, something that will offer a high yield of power with little initial input, something that can be readily available throughout the world.  Now I know that's entirely generic and non-helpful but it's a start


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 7, 2013)

There's plenty of potential power sources but for some of them the amount of energy required to get them is larger than the energy they provide. Breaking the atomic bond in water takes about 30% more energy than what it gives back for example (400kcal vs 320kcal).


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Nordic Humble Bundle* Please. 

Reprocessing Coffee Grounds into Biodiesel 
"The researchers estimate that if all the waste grounds generated by the world's coffee drinkers were gathered and reprocessed, the yield would amount to *2.9 million gallons of diesel* fuel each year. Alternatively, the coffee grounds could be converted to *fuel pellets*. If all of the leftover grounds from Starbucks were reprocessed, they would produce *89,000 tons* of such fuel pellets annually, enough to generate millions of dollars in revenue for the coffee-shop chain, as well as help counter rising fuel costs for trucking companies."

http://www.biodieselmagazine.com/articles/3238/wake-up-and-smell-the-coffee-biodiesel

*P.S.* Pellet fuels are heating fuels made from compressed biomass. Pellets are extremely dense and can be produced with a low moisture content (below 10%) that allows them to be burned with a very high combustion efficiency.


----------



## xvi (Oct 7, 2013)

Clean energy vehicle: Windmill powered car that goes faster than the speed of wind.

[spoiler='Impossible' you say?]Well, I think not! It's been recorded to achieve 2.8 times the speed of the wind that's pushing it. (theory and explanation)








[/spoiler]


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 7, 2013)

Awesome vehicle! I am not sure how it can be turned into a practical car though (maybe on ships, as an assistive technology?).

Do you all have seen this?










BTW, not entering the game competition this time.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2013)

Just bringing this back up.  Come on crunchers and folders, there are lots of games to get in on, lots of cool packs.  As a reminder, this is scheduled to end on Wednesday evening, so just keep that in mind.  

As the other threads point out, we are doing a great job in the CEP2 challenge, and we need to keep that up.  This giveaway obviously ends before the challenge does, so if you do win a game, please keep in mind that we need some good crunching time for the challenge, and hopefully the games won't monopolize our pc's time til the end of the challenge  
Thanks guys!


----------



## mauriek (Oct 8, 2013)

i'm in for nordic humble bundle, Kane and Lynch Pack, King's Bounty Pack.

for clean energy i think its time to make law that every house built need to have solar panel and recycling system for waste so we can drink our piss safely and cleanly.


----------



## Black.Raven (Oct 8, 2013)

I would like to enter for sleeping dogs, Thanks for the awesome giveaway


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be entering for these

The Grand Prize, AKA Batman
Sleeping Dogs
Duke Nukem Forever

I know I "automatically enter" for the Grand prize, but I prefer to state it explicitly. So please bear with me 
And I know I can enter for a third non-grand prize, but meh, enough greed already - may others have higher chances on the remaining games instead 

*Okay, my "clean energy idea" here*
(my own idea I had for quite a while, but decided not to go with it due to simply not being worth the effort. As it is VERY inefficient and brings more problems than good).

Ever heard of the thermoelectric effect?
Some people use the Peltier effect deriving from it to cool their CPUs and whatnot to below-freezing temperatures. So You might have read about it on these forums here already.

Meanwhile, I thought of using the _opposite_ effect. The Seebeck effect. By using temperature differences, it produces electrical current. So, If I were buy a good peltier element and to place it between my CPU and my cooler, but place it _upside-down_, it would produce electricity! And it might be possible to feed it back into the machine again, reducing the overall power draw from the grid. Not only that - having some the heat energy transformed into electricity means there is less heat left for the cooler to dissipate. If done _right_, this would mean:


The CPU would not have higher temps than normally
Some of the electricity which was transformed into heat is transformed back into electricity again and thus can be "recycled"
Thanks to #2 less power needs to be drawn from the grid, which indirectly results in less non-renewable energy source consumption
Since it needs to dissipate less heat, more comfort in summer

Although, I realized, if I am lucky I would manage to "recycle" ~3W as a best case scenario. So it is simply not worth the trouble.

And sorry, this turned out not much of a "renevable energy source" idea, but much more of a "energy recycling" idea. Hope that still passes... 

*EDIT:*


mauriek said:


> for clean energy i think its time to make law that every house built need to have solar panel and recycling system for waste so we can drink our piss safely.



Solar panels that only work when the sun is up... And waste recycling system good enough to make piss drinkable...
I suppose this is in order, then


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2013)

Just over 24 hrs left....

*Time to get in on winning some of these great games*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2013)

I think what's happening here is our crunchers have these games; that or most crunchers don't do all that much gaming 

Don't be bashful fellas  


At least the Batman game should be great. I just finished Arkham Asylum, and it was pretty great. I just started Arkham City, and it seems even better with more beautiful scenes and open spaces.  Even though Rocksteady isn't doing Arkham Origins, it looks to be awesome too.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll enter for Batman Origins, please.

Hamsters could generate power. I've already taught them how to row.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

Shyness has nothing to do with why I have not, won't, enter in for the prize pool. Mostly, all-ly(?), it is my current computational abilities. This lappy top, although great for a large chunk of things, cannot play much more than a few indie games. Which is fine. I don't really have time, right now, to devote hours to gaming. Although I do have tomorrow off from work...



Anyways, I do appreciate the generosity of the folks here, and actually have a few games on this, namely FEZ, that I really like to play. LIMBO is awesomely drawn but, I am stuck.  I can not seem to conjure a solution to crossing a stream on a crate. (?) Perhaps, tomorrow I will devote more to this stream crossing.

Gratuitous Space Battles also has wasted some hours entertaining me. 

Yada, yada. So, as always, CRUNCH ON!!


----------



## xvi (Oct 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Meanwhile, I thought of using the _opposite_ effect. The Seebeck effect. By using temperature differences, it produces electrical current. So, If I were buy a good peltier element and to place it between my CPU and my cooler, but place it _upside-down_, it would produce electricity! And it might be possible to feed it back into the machine again, reducing the overall power draw from the grid. Not only that - having some the heat energy transformed into electricity means there is less heat left for the cooler to dissipate.



Peltiers generate electricity when there's a difference in temperatures. You'd have to choose between high temps or measly output, sadly.

Alternative clean energy ideas:


Spoiler


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> Peltiers generate electricity when there's a difference in temperatures. You'd have to choose between high temps or measly output, sadly.



Yeah, exactly. And even with a high temp difference the output leaves a lot to be desired.



xvi said:


> Spoiler


Actually, this does sort of work. Emitted light particles do generate thrust. Though, in most cases the thrust is so weak, it can be simply ignored and regarded as non-existent.


----------



## xvi (Oct 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Actually, this does sort of work. Emitted light particles do generate thrust. Though, in most cases the thrust is so weak, it can be simply ignored and regarded as non-existent.



That's what I was thinking too. If I'm not mistaken, light *does* have mass, but it's such an incredibly small mass that you'd need to shoot an unbelievable amount of light out the back to generate any useable amount of thrust.

Although in it's defense, you _are_ technically traveling at the speed of light relative to the light itself.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2013)

LMAO!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

Due to a very long and arduous day of nonstop work, my aversion to drawing and posting winners at a late hour, and the calling of my bed at a decent hour, we decided to postpone drawing til tomorrow.  Drawing the winners takes a while (believe it or not), and once the winners are posted, it takes a while to get all posted and PM'd.  As I need to get to bed at a decent hour, tomorrow will be the drawings. 

So I will be back tomorrow at a respectable hour, right after work hopefully, and we will get all these games out to their new owners.  

(This also gives everyone another day to get an entry in, or if need be, edit their entry)

Thanks for all your patience and understanding in this matter 

-Matt





And:
I just saw this from a friend.  He said, ""the amount of energy released through the fusion reaction exceeded the amount of energy being absorbed by the fuel - the first time this had been achieved at any fusion facility in the world." 

OCC link

Source


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> (This also gives everyone another day to get an entry in, or if need be, edit their entry)





Get those choices in today Team- crunch or fold/get a free game....

Thanks again to manofthem for setting up the giveaway!


----------



## okidna (Oct 10, 2013)

Can I enter?  Seeing the "CEP2 Challenge" on the title, and I'm not running any CEP2 WU's right now, just FA@H.

If I can enter then I would like to enter for King's Bounty Pack (and of course Batman Arkham Origins).

But if I can't enter then here's my idea about clean energy;
Couple days ago my little brother showed me this link : http://www.pavegen.com/
Basically they used kinetic energy from human steps to generate electricity. Pretty neat.

Thanks for the giveaway and good luck to all


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2013)

okidna said:


> Can I enter?  Seeing the "CEP2 Challenge" on the title, and I'm not running any CEP2 WU's right now, just FA@H.



You're in- all you need to do is actively crunch or fold for our TPU Teams.


----------



## okidna (Oct 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> You're in- all you need to do is actively crunch or fold for our TPU Teams.



Hehe thanks, Bill


----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2013)

OK guys, drawings should be coming soon, maybe around 7-7:30. 8-8:15


See you all soon! 


Edit as of 8:22:
Working on the drawings now!


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm down to a single 8350:
> 
> Quote:
> OSError: [Errno 30]



Sorry to hear that Bud 

What does _OSError: [Errno 30]_ mean?


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that Bud
> 
> What does _OSError: [Errno 30]_ mean?



Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2013)

Winners Time! 


*Kane and Lynch Pack 
mauriek * 
  

*Men of War
Bow * 
  

*Sleeping Dogs
Black.Raven * 
  

*Duke Nukem Forever 
Vinska * 
  

*Nordic Bundle
mauriek
Sabre23*
  

*King's Bounty Pack 
okidna * 
  





*Batman Arkham Origins
Bow * 
  ​

Congrats to all the winners. I'm out now but as soon as I get home I will post further instructions and PMs. I'm sorry that I'm delaying but I'll be getting these games out soon.

Also, there are some games left over so take a gander. If there's something you'd like, post and it's yours.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2013)

Congrats winners!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2013)

Graphics: 256 MB VRAM

Wondering if my HD4000 qualifies for a game with this requirement. I think the 4000 uses my ram as it's source. Am I wrong for believing that?


----------



## okidna (Oct 11, 2013)

Congrats to all winners


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2013)

All winners have been PM'd, and all but 2 the games have now been sent out.  Thanks to *Norton & Vinska* for donating games! 

Good work crunching everyone; keep up the good work!!!! 

We still have several days of the challenge left, so let's not lose steam yet.  Crunch on all!!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Graphics: 256 MB VRAM
> 
> Wondering if my HD4000 qualifies for a game with this requirement. I think the 4000 uses my ram as it's source. Am I wrong for believing that?



Yeah, a part of the RAM is forming the VRAM.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Congratulations, Y'all! 
Especially You, Bow! You lucky sucka! Congrats on winning the Grand Prize, man! *gives bow a noogie* 



Arjai said:


> Wondering if my HD4000 qualifies for a game with this requirement.


For which game?



manofthem said:


> We still have several days of the challenge left, so let's not lose *to* steam yet.  Crunch on all!!!!



Fix'd it for Ya! 
Games are cool, and some of us just got more of this goodness, but indeed - don't lose to Steam & The Church of Gaben. Stay clean of games just a little longer; until the challenge is done!
*EDIT:* I somehow managed to place "to" at a wrong spot. Fix'd it for myself. Which is kinda ironic knowing I was "fix'ing it for Ya" 

Also, take note to this line Manofthem left. *nods* 


manofthem said:


> Also, there are some games left over so take a gander. If there's something you'd like, post and it's yours.


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the Giveaway!!!
Congratulation to all winners.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! 

@sabre23- will PM you the link to get your games in an hour or two... my internet connection is too slow atm to do it now

Update- redeem code sent via PM


----------



## Black.Raven (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks to the awesome givers. sleeping dogs will keep me quiet untill gta 5


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2013)

Well guys, this has been fun!  All games (that were entered for) are now given out to their new owners 

Thanks to all for entering the giveaway!  And a bigger thanks for all your efforts to WCG and to Team TPU!!!   
We are doing a great job and shall continue to do a great job, as we all persist in putting forth a great effort in lending a helping hand.  Let's keep it up, never shall we slack! 

Let's all look forward to the End of Challenge Giveaway that should be right around the corner as the challenge comes to a conclusion.  


There is a chance that I may have one more update with one more item, but that's still not yet determined


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well guys, this has been fun! All games are now given out to their new owners



who won Left4Dead 2? Didn't see that as being given away.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> who won Left4Dead 2? Didn't see that as being given away.



Perhaps I should reword my post. :shadedshu 

Thanks for donating Dano , but we didn't get an entry for that this time around. When I announced the winners, I mentioned some games left over and for interested ones to pm the owners, so if you didn't receive a pm, maybe hang onto it for next time. 

We all appreciate the generous attitude though of all the donator!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2013)

Congratulations guys and thanks for running another sweet giveaway!


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2013)

I still have this available:

*Retro Shooter Pack*- (Serious Sam HD 1st & 2nd Encounter, Shadow Warrior Classic Redux, Duke Nukem 3D Megaton Edition, Hard Reset, System Shock 2)

I'll leave it up until Sunday am- crunchers/folders can drop me a PM if you want it (first come/first served)


----------



## Arjai (Oct 12, 2013)

@Vinska, I bought the latest Humble Bundle. Game of Thrones is in it, and that is the requirement.

Apparently, it should be no problem...We'll see, sometime in the future, when I get around to playing more.

I have probably close to 50 plus games I have not even downloaded yet!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I have probably close to 50 plus games I have not even downloaded yet!!



Massive backlog FTW!   
Nothing wrong with that, nothing wrong at all, and you're not the only one


----------



## xvi (Oct 12, 2013)

Arjai said:


> @Vinska, I bought the latest Humble Bundle. Game of Thrones is in it, and that is the requirement.
> 
> Apparently, it should be no problem...We'll see, sometime in the future, when I get around to playing more.
> 
> I have probably close to 50 plus games I have not even downloaded yet!!





manofthem said:


> Massive backlog FTW!
> Nothing wrong with that, nothing wrong at all, and you're not the only one



Definitely not the only one.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 12, 2013)

It is completely baffling that Life has nearly taken over all my gaming time! I remember a day, not so long ago, where I could game until I wanted to stop. 

Oh, those were the days.... 

Until such a time, that I have some leisure time, it is quite disjointed. However, I sometimes cannot help myself when it comes to Humble Bundle!

It is hard, on so many levels to NOT to be completely compelled!!

So, the games continue to collect in my Library. Waiting for me to find the Good Life, again.


----------



## Bow (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok guys.  After doing some thinking I have decided not to take Batman.  I just will not have time to really play and enjoy the game.  So I am going to give it away.  I just sent a PM to  manofthem to come up with a fun way to give it away, so stay tuned.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2013)

Bow said:


> Ok guys.  After doing some thinking I have decided not to take Batman.  I just will not have time to really play and enjoy the game.  So I am going to give it away.  I just sent a PM to manofthem to come up with a fun way to give it away, so stay tuned.



A big thanks to Bow, for being a stand up guy.  He's generously passed on Batman, and he wishes it to go to another who has more time to get into it! 



So here goes:

*To enter:* for Batman Arkham Origins, *post below about your favorite Batman villain, and why!*

*Closing:* Monday @8pm, at which point Bow will be choosing the winner and posting here   This time we mean business!


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 12, 2013)

My favourite Batman villain and also the villain of all time for me is *"The Joker"*.

I love his sadistic image plus he is very intelligent but lunatic and he also is the only villain who does not really want to kill Batman because then he will not be able to have his sadistic fun anymore. 

P.S. :- "The batman needs a Joker. Someone who gives him purpose."


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2013)

Ra's al Ghul

Guy keeps it real- knows Bruce is Batman, but doesn't expose him. Guy is immortal, leads a secret society, knows how to fight, and is a genius. He has it all.


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 12, 2013)

Poison Ivy!

One kiss and you'd know why!


----------



## Bow (Oct 13, 2013)

Bump guys, I would hate to have someone miss out on this


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Harley Quinn. Because she's f***ing hilarieshhh. 

(Just wanted to tell about my favorite one - not entering for the game. Because both: 1) I don't deserve it. 2) same reason Bow declined to take it.)


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2013)

Just over 24 hours left to get in on this. Bow will be announcing the winner tomorrow evening so get in now crunchers!


----------



## Bow (Oct 14, 2013)

Last chance yo get in


----------



## Bow (Oct 15, 2013)

And the winner is...........................theonedub


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats 1Dub, you're in for an awesome game no doubt! 
Thanks Bow for taking care of business


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2013)

congrats 'dub


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2013)

To paraphrase Batman, so this is what that feels like 

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2013)

I would like to thank all who donated games for this Challenge Game Giveaway!   And a thanks to all who entered and won 
It was a privilege and an honor to host the giveaway, and I appreciate everyone's very quick responses in claiming the games.  I know theonedub knows how frustrating it can be when people just can't seem to get back to you about a free game 

Anyway, a big shout out and applause for all the hard work of TPU's WCG team in competing and winning the CEP2 challenge; we all did what we could, and it was certainly a lot of fun in doing so.  Now, even though the challenge is over, let's keep up and maintain our stamina and rock the World Community Grid. 


BTW crunchers, don't forget to enter the AC3 giveaway I just threw up in the games section.  All of TPU needs some game lovin' for now, but crunchers get their name entered 2x in the drawing 
Til next time guys!!!


----------

